
Do you really need a college degree to get a job? - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/do-you-really-need-a-college-degree-to-get-a-job
======
gamechangr
Writing is important.

I have friends that are successful programmers on both sides of the fence. I
think the real question requires a little more self knowledge. Coders will do
fine with no school experience, however computer science opens you up to so
many possibilities.

